# K3B beendet sich beim Klick auf "Burn" ...

## NewbieSascha

Moin!

Irgendwie will K3B nicht mehr...wollte vorhin ne SVCD brennen und vor ein paar Tagen auch schonmal und irgendwie beendet es sich immer selbst, wenn ich auf "Burn" klicke. 

Woran kann das liegen? Hab nichts weiter gemacht, außer einem -uDv world die Tage sicherlich...! 

Dank euch schonmal! 

Gruß,

Sascha

----------

## _hephaistos_

starte das teil mal in der konsole und poste die fehlermeldungen...

hth,

ciao

----------

## NewbieSascha

Hier isses:

```
kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gnumeric.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-sylk'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gnumeric.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-xbase'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'OpenOffice.org 1.1.2/writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-doc'

k3b: WARNING: KGenericFactory: instance requested but no instance name or about data passed to the constructor!

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KActionCollection::KActionCollection( QObject *parent, const char *name, KInstance *instance )

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::initPrivate(): trying to assign a shortcut (Delete) to an unnamed action.

KCrash: Application 'k3b' crashing...

Unable to start Dr. Konqi

bash-2.05b$ Mutex destroy failure: Device or resource busy

ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 11306, errno = 0

```

Diese "Warnings" gehen nach oben hin noch ne Ecke weiter...! 

Danke schonmal!

----------

## Kompi

probier einfach mal k3b neu zu mergen, vielleicht wurden beim emerge -u world pakete geupdated, von denen k3b abhängt.

----------

## NewbieSascha

Hab ich heut schon gemacht, ändert leider nichts.

----------

## Kompi

hmm, ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich genau das gleiche Problem hatte, als ich irgendetwas upgedated hab, wovon qt abhängig war. QT und dann im anschluss k3b neu zu mergen war es glaub ich, was das Problem bei mir gelöst hatte...

----------

## NewbieSascha

Alles klar, dann probier ich das über Nacht mal. Werde morgen berichten!  :Wink: 

----------

## NewbieSascha

Hab über Nacht mal ein emerge -v qt && emerge -v k3b gemacht...leider ohne Erfolg. Muss dringend brennen.  :Sad: 

Gibt es eine Alternative irgendwie? GToaster hatte ich mal angeschaut, aber naja, fand ich nicht so pralle.

Würd mich über eine Alternative oder einen Tipp zur Reparatur sehr freuen.

Gruß,

Sascha

----------

## schotter

den Scheiß mit diesem Dr. Konqui hat/hab ich auch manchmal, nur springt der mich sogar schon beim Klicken auf 'Neues Daten-DVD Projekt' an. Um das zu umgehen musst ich dann immer erst auf Audio-CD klicken und konnt dann 'n DVD-Projekt aufmachen.

Manchmal hilft's wennst mit den Brenngeschwindigkeiten rumspielst.

----------

## _hephaistos_

schon mal 

rm -R ~/.kde/share/apps/k3b

rm ~/.kde/share/config/k3b*

gemacht?

cheers

----------

## NewbieSascha

Jetzt nach deinem Vorschlag...doch selbes Problem. :/

----------

## NewbieSascha

Keine mehr eine Idee?  :Sad: 

----------

## zouk

 *NewbieSascha wrote:*   

> Keine mehr eine Idee? 

 

Nö, kämpfe mit dem selben Problem. Allerdings nur wenn ich eine Daten-DVD erstellen will  :Confused: 

gruß,

zouk

----------

## psyqil

Das hatte ich auch mal, aber mir fällt doch zum Verrecken nicht ein, woran es damals lag... ich glaube, es hatte mit Useflags und/oder kdelibs zu tun...  :Neutral: 

Zeigt doch mal bitte ein emerge -Dtv k3b, um meinem Gedächtnis auf die Sprünge zu helfen.

----------

## zouk

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Zeigt doch mal bitte ein emerge -Dtv k3b, um meinem Gedächtnis auf die Sprünge zu helfen.

 

```

# emerge -Dtv k3b

>>> --tree implies --pretend... adding --pretend to options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-0.11.18  +arts -debug +dvdr +encode +flac +kde -kdeenablefinal +mad +oggvorbis -xinerama 0 kB

```

gruß,

zouk

----------

## psyqil

 :Very Happy:  Ja, gut, da hat natürlich das "-e" gefehlt, aber so viel hätte ich dann auch nicht sehen wollen... bitte nochmal für kdelibs.  :Razz: 

----------

## zouk

```
[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.2-r5  +alsa +arts +cups -debug -doc -ipv6 -kdeenablefinal -kerberos -ldap +spell +ssl +tiff -xinerama 0 kB
```

gruß,

zouk

----------

## psyqil

Ne, sorry, da zündet auch kein Funke... aber die 0.11.18 ist ja noch von letztem Jahr, daher rate ich erstmal zu einem beherzten Einsatz von package.keywords, sollte das auch nichts bringen, vielleicht mal kdelibs neu backen!?! Ich tapp' im Dunkeln, ich mach' jetzt mal was anderes, vielleicht fällt mir später noch was dazu ein!  :Very Happy: 

Edit: Eine Forensuche später hab' ich noch zwei Tips: ~/.kde/share/config/k3b löschen oder mal aus 'nem anderen WM als KDE starten...

----------

## NewbieSascha

Ich hab eh Fluxbox!  :Wink: 

Werde gleich mal ein bisschen mit den USE spielen, vielleicht mal KDElibs neu mergen...mal schauen...ohne Brenner nervt es derbe... und Windows geht auch nicht, da explore2fs probs mit größeren Datenmengen hat...

----------

## amdunlock

hi,

ich bin kein k3bfeind ^^ aber vorerst kannst dus ja auch mal mit der explore2fsversion versuchen  :Wink:  mit winows *duck*

explore2fs-1.00pre6.zip 

explore2fs-1.00pre6.src.zip 

-->with large file support explore2fs-1.00pre6b.zip <--

gibts auf der exlpore2fs homepage  :Wink: 

Olli  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Romses

Hallo

Könnte das evtl mit dem Problem zusammenhängen, dass momentan unter dem 2.6er Kernel das Brennen von CD's für user deaktiviert ist?

Ich kann bestens mit

```
kdesu k3b
```

brennen

Gruß Romses

----------

## zouk

 *Romses wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Könnte das evtl mit dem Problem zusammenhängen, dass momentan unter dem 2.6er Kernel das Brennen von CD's für user deaktiviert ist?

 

Nö, kann problemlos als user mit 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 brennen. Die gepostete Fehlermeldung oben schließt das ja uch aus.

----------

## NewbieSascha

Jop, eben, ging ja bis vor ein paar Tagen noch tadellos...!

----------

## Neo_0815

Gerät wird auch erkannt - bist du immer noch in der Brenngruppe?

Ansonsten, probier doch mal "graveman" aus, als Alternative.

MfG

----------

## NewbieSascha

So, mal nen Update:

Hab nun folgendes in die package.keywords eingetragen:

```
x11-libs/qt ~x86

app-cdr/k3b ~x86

kde-base/kdelibs ~x86

```

Dann die frei Pakete gemergt und probiert. Beim Klick auf Burn beendet er sich nicht mehr, er sagt jetzt aber:

" K3b could not find a suitable Write, you only be able to create an image" . :/

Hab dann "K3b config" gemacht und wollte dort per Hand /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 adden, doch er sagt, er findet dort nix.

EDIT: Als root geht es!!! Wenigstens etwas! Vielleicht jetzt das Kernelproblem? Hatte ich vorher aber nicht! Kernel Update auf 2.6.11 vielleicht? 

Eine Idee?

----------

## Neo_0815

 *NewbieSascha wrote:*   

> So, mal nen Update:
> 
> Hab nun folgendes in die package.keywords eingetragen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

LIES meinen Vorschlag eins über deinem Update, das ist die Lösung - sorg dafür das du Gruppenrechte auf dem Brenner hast!

MfG

----------

## Gruffi

Hello,

I solved the problem by remerging kdelibs

```
emerge -C kdelibs && emerge kdelibs
```

----------

## Kompi

Okay, I think I have found a solution. I couldn't remeber what was the solution, but after I updated glibc the problem came back.

So, this could be an issue with glibc.

I found this warning while merging glibc:

 *Quote:*   

> QA Notice: /usr/lib/misc/glibc/pt_chown is setXid, dynamically linked and using lazy bindings. 
> 
> This combination is generally discouraged. Try: CFLAGS='-Wl,-z,now' emerge glibc
> 
> QA Notice: /usr/lib32/misc/glibc/pt_chown is setXid, dynamically linked and using lazy bindings.
> ...

 

I reemerged glibc with these CFLAGS:

```
CFLAGS='-Wl,-z,now' emerge glibc
```

et voilà, no more crashing k3b  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pylon

 *Kompi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I reemerged glibc with these CFLAGS:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

CFLAGS?  Looks more like LDFLAGS.  But probably your problem is solved now, as you didn't used 'overtuned' CFLAGS  :Very Happy: 

----------

